# 3 kittens that need a home soon/Savannah GA but will deliver



## pamela_s (Aug 7, 2008)

They seem to know how to find us somehow...

My husband found three 10-day old kittens in his boat last week. Luckily, we were able to catch the mommy cat and they are all living safely in a
spare bedroom in my house right now. As adorable and sweet as they are,
we just can't keep them and need to find good homes for them.

They've been to the vet and have checked out healthy. They just opened
their eyes a few days ago and are barely able to walk right now. So, it
is going to be a few weeks before they are ready to leave their mommy. I
plan to give them their first round of shots before they go to new homes.

My husband is going to be traveling from GA to PA up I-95 in a few weeks and will deliver to anyone that may want a kitten and can provide a safe loving FOREVER home. If you know of anyone, please let me know.

They are currently being socialized with people, other cats and my 2 dogs.

I am charging a $20 re-homing fee which is a nominal fee to pay for a healthy, socialized cat that will be a loved companion for years to come.

We have a male orange tiger, a male black and white tuxedo and a female calico. 

I have photos that I can email.
[/img]


----------

